# << Zaha Hadid first building in Barcelona: Spiralling Tower >>



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Zaha Hadid Tower, NEW PROJECT!
http://bcnip.blogsome.com/2006/05/05/spiralling-tower-zaha-hadid/
http://bcnip.blogsome.com/2006/05/04/informacion-del-ayuntamiento-sobre-el-spiralling-tower/
http://bcnip.blogsome.com/2006/05/04/spiralling-tower-edificio-de-zaha-hadid-en-el-forum/

The tower will be built very near to the Forum Building in a new development zone, were a brand new university will be built. Tower will hold an auditorium and offices for bussiness related with the university.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## CODEKAGS (Sep 6, 2005)

*I LOVE HADID'S WORK.*


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like a bunch of books or folders stacked on top of eachother. But I like it.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I like it a lot, but it is only 48 metres high...
:dunno:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

cool designe :yes:


----------



## Candy (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of Zaha Hadid, because her designs are usually very brutal and dark, but this one really looks great with the spaceage-like white exterior and blueish windows


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i love zaha hadid's work...she is one of my favourite architects


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

Amazing Deconstructive work ~!!


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hadid proves that it doesnt have to be tall to be beautiful with this design. I'm not sure if it would fit into Barcelonas curvaceous atmosphere of architecure though.


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

:runaway: Wow! I love it. When will it be built?


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> I like it a lot, but it is only 48 metres high...
> :dunno:


it is only 48 meters TALL


----------



## Extrematurensis (Feb 26, 2006)

Trully amazing!. I hope it gets built. It is another beautiful building in Spain.


----------



## The Great Arch (Mar 22, 2011)

can the woman not build like a loon?! She has so many many unnecessary sharp angles that really have no purpose what so ever. Why?
It's like designing a piece of paper with 5 corners and bizarre angles 

http://archiendo.blogspot.com/2011/03/zaha-unveils-new-brand-of-paper.html

It's mental I say, pure mental.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

I like some of her work, but really do not see this as anything special. 

Decent addition to the cityscape though.


----------

